# Fuji Roubiax vs. Giant OCR2



## txaud (Apr 13, 2007)

I am looking for my first road bike and I have narrowed down my choices to the Fuji Roubiax and Giant OCR2. There is a small difference in price. Any suggestions or recommendations between these two bikes? My primary debate is the carbon seat stays on the Fuji...is this really beneficial for ride quality? Thanks!!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Some will say there is a big difference in ride quality. Personally I notice a difference between my Felt F80 and F55. While both are aluminum, the F55 has the carbon seatstay. I notice the ride difference with the carbon rear but not to the degree that most claim. I have Neuvation M28 Aero wheels on both with Vredestein Tires and both bikes handle ride . In your case, you're comparing oranges to apples however. The Roubaix has a traditional design frame while the Giant has a compact frame. The ride and comfort will be different based on those factors whether or not you have the carbon rear seatstays. Fit is the most important factor when choosing a bike. Try both out and pic the one that fits you. Both are great bikes so you can't go wrong with either.


----------

